# How much do your babies weigh?



## CookieKiKi (Jul 19, 2015)

Cookie is almost 5 months now (born 14/05/15) and I went to the vet today for just a general check up, and the scale showed 2.8kg (just over 6lbs) 

I knew she wasn't going to be a tiny little baby when I got her, both her parents were deer head chihuahua's and both had quite long legs! ha ha! So this comes as no surprise for me  

I was just wondering when did your chihuahuas, kind of like, stopped growing? or putting weight on?

When we got Cookie on the 18/07/15 (best day of my life! ha ha! ) She was 1.4kg (3lbs) then when she got weigh on 06/09/15 she was 2.6kg! (5.7lbs) which is crazy! Now, a month after that she's 2.8kg (6.1lbs) which I'm quite pleased with because I was very scared that she was going to put a crazy amount of weight on! like last time! ha ha! 



Do you guys remember how much did your babies weigh when they were puppies? and how much they weigh now?


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

Our old man (he is 15yrs old now) grew like that when he was a puppy. At first, I thought is he going to keep gaining weight. I asked the vet if I should change him to adult food instead of puppy food. Once CheLu hit 6lbs he stopped growing. There was a period he was gaining weight he did tip the scale to almost 7lbs. We realized he was eating Harley's food when we were not looking and she didn't complain at the time.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chihuahuas generally reach their full height by 6 months old (or a bit later than that sometimes) and then they carry on filling out a little. My chi Lilo is about 4.5 pounds (if I remember well she was about 2 pounds when I got her at 13 weeks old). She stopped growing at about 6 months old and then gained a little bit of weight in the following months and that was it. Rocky is 5 pounds and has also been at that weight since I got him at 8 months old.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm right there with Camille. Every dog is different but it is true, around 6 months they are usually as tall and as long as they will be. Growth plates usually close around 10 months. My youngest pup Ava was 3 lbs at 6 months and by 8 months she was 3.6 lbs and now just a few days shy of 2 yrs, she is 3.6 lbs. when looking to bring a chi pup home there are different things people should factor in. Some want a chi on the bigger side, if they are really active people and all in all just want a small dog but a sturdy one, then a bigger chi is more suitable. Others want a chi within standard ( 3-6 lbs ). I often times meet people or come across people who are shocked about their chi's weight. They think that because their chi is 8 weeks old and 2 lbs that it will only be a pinch bigger as an adult. While there is no way to 100% guarantee a chi's adult weight, you can most certainly get a fairly good idea. Going by the chi's birth weight, their bloodlines and weight of their parents and their current weight at the time they are set to go home are all things to factor. So for example if the person is seeking a chi within standard yet the 8 week old in question is already 3 lbs or more than chances are the chi will be a bigger adult. Nothing wrong with that. This is just useful info to help pet owners make a decision on what they want. Too many of these babies end up in shelters because they end up not meeting an owners expectations. 

Anyways lol let me get back on track. Since your baby is 5 months, I wouldn't expect her to get too much bigger. I have 2 chi's in the 7 lbs range and they were about your girls size at the same age.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Finley is 4 months, and is 3.7lbs when we just had him weighed at the vet. He was 1.5lbs when we brought him home at 7 weeks old. 

Gizmo was 2lbs when we brought him home at 10 weeks. Now, as a 2-year-old adult, he's about 5.6lbs. Finley will likely mature around the same size, and appears to be about the same build.

Tinkerbell is our "large" dog. She's 9lbs as an adult. We're a pretty active family who loves to be outdoors on long walks, hikes, etc. with the dogs, so we aren't after a Chi any smaller than about 5lbs, they're just better suited to our family


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

Peanut weighs 4 lbs at 2 yrs (No clue what his puppy weight was as he was brought to me at around a yr old)and Prissy is 3lbs at 8 weeks! I was like OMG! But I think hers was due to the hideous food they had her on before I got her! She was on that nasty puke pedigree crap! Now she is on 4health and Whole Earth Farms! I about died when she told me what she had her on! :foxes15:


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Millie is 10 months in a week and she weighs 4.25lbs. 
The puppies were weighed last week and it's on a bit of paper downstairs I will be weighing them again tomorrow though


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Millie is 10 months in a week and she weighs 4.25lbs.
> The puppies were weighed last week and it's on a bit of paper downstairs I will be weighing them again tomorrow though


How do you weigh the pups? They are such tiny things, it'll be interesting to see how much they've grown.


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

My 9.5 month old ChiPin is probably at least 7 pounds but not much more.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

When I got Corona she was just under 2 pounds and approx. 12 weeks. Now at 14 months she is 4 pounds. I never ever wanted to own such a small dog, but she needed a home and the shelter implored me to take her and I am so happy I did! I love every little ounce of her more and more each day! She is a deer head, tall, long, and very lean. She hasn't gained weight since about 9 or 10 months,but I am still thinking she may fill out a bit!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Millie is 10 months in a week and she weighs 4.25lbs.
> ...


I've just got some pet scales, they are like a flat surface with curved edges so that they don't walk off. I will weigh them today


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Corona Pup said:


> When I got Corona she was just under 2 pounds and approx. 12 weeks. Now at 14 months she is 4 pounds. I never ever wanted to own such a small dog, but she needed a home and the shelter implored me to take her and I am so happy I did! I love every little ounce of her more and more each day! She is a deer head, tall, long, and very lean. She hasn't gained weight since about 9 or 10 months,but I am still thinking she may fill out a bit!


I thought the same with my pup, before finding her...I wanted something like a Beagle...not too small & delicate...and a nice exercise partner (I needed one to get me up and moving). But I love mine to bits, she is a huge tomboy...rough and tumbles with dogs big & small. She is like a dog version of myself...similar naughty behaviors & personality xD


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I never had mine as babies. But my male is purebred and weighs just over 6 pounds (a lot of that is water weight from his medications) and my girl is 5 lbs and a crossbreed with Yorkie.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

AngelicMisfit13 said:


> Corona Pup said:
> 
> 
> > When I got Corona she was just under 2 pounds and approx. 12 weeks. Now at 14 months she is 4 pounds. I never ever wanted to own such a small dog, but she needed a home and the shelter implored me to take her and I am so happy I did! I love every little ounce of her more and more each day! She is a deer head, tall, long, and very lean. She hasn't gained weight since about 9 or 10 months,but I am still thinking she may fill out a bit!
> ...





AngelicMisfit13 said:


> Corona Pup said:
> 
> 
> > When I got Corona she was just under 2 pounds and approx. 12 weeks. Now at 14 months she is 4 pounds. I never ever wanted to own such a small dog, but she needed a home and the shelter implored me to take her and I am so happy I did! I love every little ounce of her more and more each day! She is a deer head, tall, long, and very lean. She hasn't gained weight since about 9 or 10 months,but I am still thinking she may fill out a bit!
> ...


Same with Corona! Not afraid of anything or anybody! Also loves to play with dogs big and small. Loves to play rough and wrestle around with me, but also gives the sweetest cuddles and love! She is pretty perfect!!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

You can get some chi's who are very small framed dogs but weigh more, My Pablo is exactly that he is teeny tiny with little short legs he's very small to the ground ha! weighs 5.5lbs ill show you a pic so you get what I mean lol!

Here he is there being forced to love me, you wouldnt really think that he weighs that.









He will be 1 year old in Nov, but he reached full height and frame size around 6 months old, my youngest Neeva she is 5 months old and still seems crazy small to me but i'm unsure of her weight last I checked she was just sitting at 2.5lbs so I'm unsure of what she will weigh fully grown.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Cait93x said:


> You can get some chi's who are very small framed dogs but weigh more, My Pablo is exactly that he is teeny tiny with little short legs he's very small to the ground ha! weighs 5.5lbs ill show you a pic so you get what I mean lol!
> 
> Here he is there being forced to love me, you wouldnt really think that he weighs that.
> 
> ...


That is a brilliant photo, look at his face! Pablo is so expressive, I love him. ❤


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> You can get some chi's who are very small framed dogs but weigh more, My Pablo is exactly that he is teeny tiny with little short legs he's very small to the ground ha! weighs 5.5lbs ill show you a pic so you get what I mean lol!
> 
> Here he is there being forced to love me, you wouldnt really think that he weighs that.
> 
> ...


omg I love that photo of pabs! hes like 'mam stop it your cramping my style!' hahaha its so cute!


----------



## kaba (May 21, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> How do you weigh the pups? They are such tiny things, it'll be interesting to see how much they've grown.


I use kitchen scales to weigh mine. I simply put a piece of 1/4 inch plywood on the top; zero the scale; then quickly weigh them. 

It is quick and seems to be accurate. 

My 9 week old Lobo weighs 21 ounces. And the 18 month old female Chiquita varies between 3 pounds 7 ounces and 3 pounds and 10 ounces. Chiquita is tall and slender with long legs.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

However much they weigh, I would say all our dogs are small!! That's a given with chis! My husband goes out of town for work quite often and the other nigh he got home from a week away, he was saying how tiny Corona looked to him, that when he is home he gets use to her and forgets just how little she is! I know I do the same thing, thinking she is not that little and then I take her out and the reaction of others makes me realize, oh yes she is! Do those of you with the teeeeney tinies ever "get use to" their size?! I would say most people around my area have chi mixes that are on the larger size and being Corona is a deer head not everyone realizes she is a chi! I had someone ask the other day "what is she and chihuahua and what....a hampster?" I thought it was so hilarious!!!!


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

Skippy weighs 5.25 pounds. He's pretty overweight. I can't feel his ribs. He's kind of the shape of a football. I thought he would be much smaller than he is.


----------

